# Milwaukee Bitters



## abcreview (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, I may be biased, but I class this as one of the best bitters around!  Milwaukee Bitters, olive / amber glass, it is actually an Australian bottle.  There are a number of American named Australian bitters, this is the second best one, the best being a cobalt Boston bitters which is a phenomenal piece of glass.  This is the ONLY example known, there is another in green glass and there are two aqua ones.  Enjoy!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice bottle, lots of seeds! cool picture.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice bottle!


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow...that is excellent.  Could you post some pics of the other sides etc.  Just a beautiful piece of glass.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like a big, bottle shaped chocolate bar from Ghirardelli.

 Very nice [&:]


----------



## abcreview (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of response, has been a bit hectic over here lately.
 I will get a picture of the other sides soon and post here.  They are pretty plain except for the embossed shoulder.


----------



## abcreview (Aug 8, 2010)

Here are the pictures of all four sides and the base:


----------

